# Trump has a problem in houston



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya, i'm looking at this from north of the border, in Calgary who had it's own flood a few years back and it's own rebuild inflationary costs. Disaster recovery companies were, to my knowledge ended up charging 80 or 90 bucks an hour to do what, ....rip out drywall and throw in a few fans

But Houston has a much bigger problem than we did, and with half a million "undocumented "workers in houston (according to news reports) many of whom are participating in the immediate/rescue remediation of the problems, the rebuilding of Houston is going to have to need MANY MANY workers of all trades, many ventilation fans, ,

So what Will DJT to do…boot out all the 'undocumented" and when labour shortages result, the return to normalcy in Houston will be delayed, and it's the 4th largest city in the USA. and while he proselytizes on Nafta, and has imposed punitive tariffs (up to 30%) on Canadian lumber, the cost of rebuilding will be so much higher for materials, and labour costs willl undoubtedly be significantly higher.

Never mind the CDN donations and assistance sent to and offered o help Houston.

So. to my miind the blustering fool is (DJT) now stuck between a rock and a hard place, Toss out the "undocumented". pursue the punative tarrifs on CDN lumber, and let the Americans affected pay the inflated billls, or just temper his rhetoric to reflect the situation. And if he doesn't, don't forget to thank him for his efforts to "make america great again" Lets see how he does that.

Me I'm waiting for him to acknowledge that "climate change" is real, but I'm not holding my breath. He's too busy tweeting his blustradational BS to pay attentionor deal with to the real problems in Houston

He's looking at the results of climate change straight in his face, and all American taxpayers will be paying the costs of his ignorance for years to come. doncha think!.

So when the suffering folks in Houston cannot get remediation workers and when the time frame runs out for their insurance companies when remediation don't happen fast enough, resulting in condemnation of their homes, I feel for them. Watched it happen in Calgary

In summary, Trump has a problem…toss out the undocumented workers and delay Houston's recovery. or take a step back on his rabid rhetoric and executive orders.

Just my thoughts.

and ya, this topic is woodworking related, cause it encompasses every aspect of woodbutchery from framing to finishing

Eric


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No, its an elitist alien.

This is not a woodworking project and should have been in the coffee lounge.

M


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

"This blog will provide a careful analysis of the possible impacts of global warming on Hurricane Harvey. *And the results are clear: human-induced global warming played an inconsequential role in this disaster.*"

http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/08/global-warming-and-hurricane-harvey.html


----------



## QuangFromCalgary (Mar 11, 2010)

Trump Who? Is that a new chisel brand? Russian made?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the replies, have to share them with the canucks who are down their contributing…..which, from the soumds of you reoly, you must be eh?

I have relatives who are also rabid republicans who wouldn't tolerate my post either. So lemme ask what would Jesus do….kick out all the good Samaritans and transfer the cost to the unfortuanate and then increase their taxes?

Eric


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

> and ya, this topic is woodworking related, cause it encompasses every aspect of woodbutchery from framing to finishing
> 
> Eric
> 
> - realcowtown_eric


I understand what your saying. But, it doesn't belong here, in my opinion.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> "This blog will provide a careful analysis of the possible impacts of global warming on Hurricane Harvey. *And the results are clear: human-induced global warming played an inconsequential role in this disaster.*"
> 
> http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/08/global-warming-and-hurricane-harvey.html
> 
> - RichTaylor


We're seeing a lot of damage to our forest here where I live in the Blue Ridge mountains to our trees and water table. I agree with global warming and the world needs to work together to slow it down.

For about 6 years or more we're seeing the trees on the tops of the mountains around us dying, especially our white oaks, and there seems to be nothing we can do to save them.

We're having springs drying up that we never would have imagined. Wells have been drying up. People that use to be on spring water have had to dig wells, a lot of peoples wells have dried up and they've had to dig new and deeper wells to have water in their homes.

We're seeing some of our native plants having to fight for their survival and it's a battle for us working to try and save them.

We used to have the 2nd highest rainfall in the nation and a blistering hot day would be 80 degrees. Now it's not unusual for us to hit the mid 90's and we're learning to accept a 100 degrees or more. No one had a/c in their homes, now we have to.

All the research done here to try and find out why all this is happening leads straight to global warming, and everyone, including the non believers here believes in global warming now.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

ehh. It's obamas fault.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> ehh. It s obamas fault.
> 
> - TheFridge


Surely your comment is sarcasm.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> "This blog will provide a careful analysis… blah, blah, blah…"
> - RichTaylor


Anyone who believes that increased ocean temperatures does not contribute to larger, stronger more powerful hurricanes - needs to go back and do a little research. Throw in increasing ocean levels and more coastal development, and you have far more storm surge damage as well. As to how much effect it had on a particular weather event - there is no way to quantify that. So saying it was inconsequential is pure nonsense.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So saying it was inconsequential is pure nonsense.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Keep in mind, you're saying that the analysis of a professor of atmospheric sciences at the University of Washington is nonsense.

What are your credentials?

Edit: I might add that Harvey ended an 11 year-plus period with no major hurricanes. How does that jive with any AGW argument? Also, if you read the blog post, it was the stalling, not the strength of the hurricane that led to the flooding. That was due to atmospheric pressures, not ocean temperatures.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Keep in mind, you're saying that the analysis of a professor of atmospheric sciences at the University of Washington is nonsense.
> - RichTaylor


Yup… His 'analysis' is presented in the context of the overall event, yet he only narrowly focuses on a specific element (rainfall) of that event. If you read the thing, he even agrees that rising ocean temperatures play a part, but then tries to downplay that in the context of 'man made' increases only. I'm sure the deniers will eat it up.

But even if you ignore the 'man made' aspect of it, warming does have a significant impact on weather events and tropical hurricanes in general. The trend in power dissipation of tropical storms in relation to sea surface temperatures is alarming:









(Source: NASA Geophysical Fluid Dynamics Laboratory)

His 'analysis' also completely ignores rising sea levels, which increase the storm surge and have dramatically increased nuisance flooding in coastal regions by anywhere from 300 to over 900% since 1960:








(Source: NOAA National Ocean Service)

Regardless of cause, it is happening - and storms will only continue to get worse. How much *cannot be quantified on an individual, specific event*, which the 'analysis' tries to do. Your mention of 'no major storms for 11 years' has absolutely nothing to do with it either, and proves nothing - but it does provide another good sound bite for the deniers 

Don't fear science - embrace it.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I agree with the others that this belongs in the coffee lounge…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Don t fear science - embrace it.
> 
> PS: I agree with the others that this belongs in the coffee lounge…
> 
> - MrUnix


Cute. I missed the part about your credentials however. With a BSEE and MSCS from major universities, I've toyed with a little bit of science myself. I guess I'm less interested in what forum this is in than why a Canadian is worrying about our problem when they have so many of their own.

Time to move on though. It's been fun.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Don t fear science - embrace it.
> 
> PS: I agree with the others that this belongs in the coffee lounge…
> 
> ...


Most data shows Canada having far fewer problems than we do, in fact Calgary is considered one of the best cities in the world to live in.

This list is interesting not only for 5 of top 27 being Canadian cities (without a single US city), but that it lists the type of data used to determine the ranking.

http://www.businessinsider.com/mercer-2016-quality-of-living-worldwide-city-rankings-2016-5/#27-adelaide-australia-the-city-is-not-only-south-australias-main-government-and-commercial-centre-it-also-is-key-destination-for-beaches-and-outdoor-activities-providing-a-good-balance-to-life-1

A reasonable person watching our slow march to imbecility should speak up.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there climate change….of course. But what caused it?

Climate change has been going on for millions of years. The graphs presented show only a very small time period.

What caused the Medieval Warm Period and the climate changes in the Southwest U.S.?

If you want a correlation with global warming, take a look at the effect of population growth. Do people really think that they can control the climate? We would be better served to figure out how to live with it and feed the exploding global population.


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

Can this please get moved to the coffee lounge? If I'm interested in hearing political opinion, I'll go somewhere I expect to hear it. Woodworking is my escape from everyday stupidity and I subscribe to this feed because I get a lot of good pointers, tips and ideas from it. I don't need everyday stupidity following me here.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Indianawoodworker….this should be moved and closed. We do not need a political thread like this and the OP should not have posted this.

Please leave the politics elsewhere.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> If you want a correlation with global warming, take a look at the effect of population growth.
> - Redoak49


I am skeptical of climate change, because I see scientists try to justify anything in data that they did not expect on a daily basis, usually the first reaction is "the data must be wrong", but that is all another topic.

So going by the assumption that everything Al Gore says is true, the best way to slow and reverse it is lower the population because there more people we have the worse it is going to be. Nobody wants to talk about that part of it.

In Maryland when the crab and oyster population fell to a dangerously low level they put restrictions on private citizens on how much can be harvested but no such restriction on commercial operations. Just like that, anything done to combat global warming is just a drop in the bucket if the worlds population is not stopped from growing or even reduced.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

YEA ask a real scientist such as Bill Nye. He will explain everything to you!



> Don t fear science - embrace it.
> 
> PS: I agree with the others that this belongs in the coffee lounge…
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

AS far as Global Warming… OPPS I mean CLIMATE CHANGE!

if it looks like a CON-JOB 
If it smells like a CON-JOB
if it walks like a CON-JOB
if it feels like a CON-JOB

Its must be true!

I love how the left changed the term GLOBAL WARMING to GLOBAL CLIMATE CHANGE. So no matter what happens it YOUR FAULT now get out your checkbook!

Also here a HUGe tell about this global CON-JOB!

Every one of these Global Warming NAZIs.. OPPS I mean Climate Change NAZIs is they all say WITH A STRAIGHT FACE By the way, That EVERY scientist AGREES it happen and its your fault.

Funny IS you asked all the scientist on the planet if the EARTH was a ROUND ball and not flat, you would never get ALL the scientist to agree on that! BUT they all agree on Global Warming OPPS I mean CLIMATE CHANGE..


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i think this post has less to do with climate change but more to do with pockets being affected by the possible changes to lumber trade. Which by the way has been an ongoing issue since the 80's with our friendly neighbor to our north. Small US producers felt they were having difficulties competing with the government subsidized timber that were being imported into US market.

to op….i think US does its share in helping other areas in time of disasters, except we don't go around announcing and expecting a pat on the back as you

what a joke…..


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Here is one of the HUGE problem the Global Warming NAZIs OPPS I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZI say is that the ocean are heating up. AND they have been telling us for 20 years the oceans are going to melt the ice caps and flood 100s of feet higher.

Heres 2 problems with that. Let's not even consider ice caps are melting…. If you increase the Ocean waters just one degree GLOBALLY by the where fact that Thermal Expansion of said water WOULD raise the seas/ocean many feet… THEN let through on that the ice caps are melting.

SO why isn't Miami flooded Under water. Why isn't NEW YORK flooded/ under water! Why isn't ocean at Nevadas front door?

THINK PEOPLE!

If you all believe that Sierra Bravo, then Write them a check so you wont feel so guilty. WHICH brings me to another point These GlobalWarming OPPS OI mean CLIMATE CHANGE Socialist is we are all going to have the PAY UP. OKAY can someone please tell me HOW raping everyone on the planet and TAXing them to death for their CARBON FOOT PRINT how is THAT going to change anything but make you and me poorer.

Are they going to buy a global size Window Air Conditioner



> "This blog will provide a careful analysis… blah, blah, blah…"
> - RichTaylor
> 
> Anyone who believes that increased ocean temperatures does not contribute to larger, stronger more powerful hurricanes - needs to go back and do a little research. Throw in increasing ocean levels and more coastal development, and you have far more storm surge damage as well. As to how much effect it had on a particular weather event - there is no way to quantify that. So saying it was inconsequential is pure nonsense.
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I see your posting GRAPHS and dat from NASA and NOAA! last I recall NASA lies constantly as well as NOAA! Now you could argue that NASA andNOAA are private entities… ROFL REAAAALY? Government paid for and controlled.

SO I have 2 questions for you all…

1) Does your government and its agents LIE to you?
2) Dose the mass media and its gannets LIE to you?

NOW tell me again about the Global Warming OPPS I mean Climate Change…..



> Keep in mind, you re saying that the analysis of a professor of atmospheric sciences at the University of Washington is nonsense.
> - RichTaylor
> 
> Yup… His analysis is presented in the context of the overall event, yet he only narrowly focuses on a specific element (rainfall) of that event. If you read the thing, he even agrees that rising ocean temperatures play a part, but then tries to downplay that in the context of man made increases only. I m sure the deniers will eat it up.
> ...


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Consensus is not science.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

The forum description for this section of LumberJocks.com

*Sweating for Bucks Through Woodworking Forum*
If you are selling your work, then you have entered a woodworking dimension with added complexity and stress. If you would like to discuss with other professionally-minded woodworkers topics such as: estimating, taxes, insurance, record keeping, photography, brochures, jury applications, taking credit cards, finding skilled help, sales, marketing, and a host of other issues, then this is the Forum for you.

This topic is now closed.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Here is one of the HUGE problem the Global Warming NAZIs OPPS I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZI say is that the ocean are heating up. AND they have been telling us for 20 years the oceans are going to melt the ice caps and flood 100s of feet higher.
> 
> Heres 2 problems with that. Let s not even consider ice caps are melting…. If you increase the Ocean waters just one degree GLOBALLY by the where fact that Thermal Expansion of said water WOULD raise the seas/ocean many feet… THEN let through on that the ice caps are melting.
> 
> ...


Thermal expansion of water! Could you provide proof that a 1 degree rise in ocean temp would cause several feet of sea level to rise?


----------

